# Best Exhaust



## O-Sawyer-TT-225 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi i am looking for a new exhaust for my Mk1 TT 225 an was wondering what the best sounding an perofmance ones u recommend ?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

My Blueflame is sweet also Miltek is good you can here my Blueflame on this vid from the pod

Not too droney at speed either 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pSzRTtY ... r_embedded

Dave


----------



## boxerscott (Sep 14, 2010)

Is the one that assists complete combustion and free flow of the exhuast gas, unfortunately they are Illegal for the road  But add to the atmosphere of the race track. Quality Stainless Steel, value for money, compatible directly for your motor without more electronic complexity would be factors for my road car?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Another vote for blueflame the OCT exhaust on my roadster also sounds great but I have only ever seen the one I have


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pipewerx http://www.pipewerx.com/index_cars.html I had full custom system last year - sound, performance & quaility awesome


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

DI4COV said:


> My Blueflame is sweet also Miltek is good you can here my Blueflame on this vid from the pod
> 
> Not too droney at speed either
> 
> ...


Was hoping to see my car in the video too  haha

Martin.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Fast road conversions , makers of pwerspeed exhausts are brill


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

go custom whatever you do if you want a decent sound and value for money, i went to powerspeed in kent they were good.

i wouldnt go blueflame imo, my car came with blueflame cat back and the sound has no character at all, one of the worst cat back systems ive heard its only been saved by the downpipe and sports cat from powerspeed


----------



## O-Sawyer-TT-225 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help..
What prices did you pay for the powerspeed an what price for the blueflame ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pipewerx is in at the mo and im hoping to get a little something done on Saturday or Monday.
Steve


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

To be fair you're fighting a losing battle as the 1.8t in general sounds like arse. Non-res straight and through sounds like a tractor at idle and resonated sounds like stock.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Fictorious said:


> To be fair you're fighting a losing battle as the 1.8t in general sounds like arse. Non-res straight and through sounds like a tractor at idle and resonated sounds like stock.


True but Pipewerx can custom the system to try and fullfil your requirements.
10% grunt over stock is all im after.
Steve


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

O-Sawyer-TT-225 said:


> Thanks for the help..
> What prices did you pay for the powerspeed an what price for the blueflame ?


i paid 550 for a new 2x 4inch slash cut tailpipes, 3inch downpipe, sports cat with 3inch pipe connecting to the older blueflame cat back,

the blueflame downpipe and sports cat section is on the tt shop for around 620 or similar and i think the cat back was around the 500 mark but as far as im aware stocks are limited as blueflame stopped trading.

but seriously a custom fabricator for whatever car it is is the best option, as youll get exactly what you want i.e bore size, mild or stainless steel, decat or sports cat, what sound your after from the system and what tailpipes so youve complete control and 90% of the time its cheaper than off the shelf systems aswell.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTsline02 said:


> Pipewerx http://www.pipewerx.com/index_cars.html I had full custom system last year - sound, performance & quaility awesome


and sit in manchester city for a day while its done!! bring a base down south ya nuggets if its that good please


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't say which ones the best nut I went pipewerx and I'm over the moon with it!!! Just took the gf and went for a walk to the bar whilst she got drunk and I laughed at her as it was getting done


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

In my opinion magnex is one of the best exhaust and quite rare too now the size of the tips is perfect


----------



## O-Sawyer-TT-225 (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone elses opinion on the Magnex exhaust system as atm i am pointed towards the piperwerx exhaust


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

O-Sawyer-TT-225 said:


> Thanks for the help..
> What prices did you pay for the powerspeed an what price for the blueflame ?


i paid 450 for custom cat back (powerspeed) picked out the tail pipes i wanted..they have a big selection. told them the kind of sound i wanted, also that i wanted two back boxes. 
then a few months later they did my de-cat that was 150... getting downpipe soon 
really is worth speaking to them!


----------



## O-Sawyer-TT-225 (Jan 23, 2011)

excellent thanks for the help


----------



## O-Sawyer-TT-225 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jus watched you video an thats exactly the sound i want defo goin powerspeed ,


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

O-Sawyer-TT-225 said:


> Jus watched you video an thats exactly the sound i want defo goin powerspeed ,


brill! let us know how u get on!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I absolutely love my very rare GTT exhaust... sounds like a proper turbo charged car now


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pipewerx has just made me smile with my new addition.
Steve


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I absolutely love my very rare GTT exhaust... sounds like a proper turbo charged car now


Got any sounds clips of yours T3RBO?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Loving my V6T back.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

vortex exhaust .... thats the most unique sounding exhaust ive ever heard on a TT


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

Wow .. Couldn't live with that - it sounds horrible!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sam-K said:


> Wow .. Couldn't live with that - it sounds horrible!!


+1. Chavtastic!!


----------



## O-Sawyer-TT-225 (Jan 23, 2011)

i agree to loud an chavvy


----------



## O-Sawyer-TT-225 (Jan 23, 2011)

Also the sort noise u expect to hear from a saxo or a corsa with a 17 year old just passed lad driving


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

it reminds me of coughing up phlegm..

Getting a decent sounding exhaust without sounding like a chav is a fine line.. I run a forge cat back, which is a slight improvement on stock. ..


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

GunnerGibson said:


> it reminds me of coughing up phlegm..
> 
> Getting a decent sounding exhaust without sounding like a chav is a fine line.. I run a forge cat back, which is a slight improvement on stock. ..


Agreed! Thinking about a Milltek resonated but think a non-resonated would be too loud. I'm looking for a slight improvement on stock too, but enough so it's noticeable!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 24, 2011)

I find my Milltek has a nice but subtle tone on tickover, good growl on acceleration without being boy racer and very quiet when sitting on A roads/motorway. Also have sports cat fiited. Nice all round system and quality material and build. BTW I have a 225.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

rocketman said:


> I find my Milltek has a nice but subtle tone on tickover, good growl on acceleration without being boy racer and very quiet when sitting on A roads/motorway. Also have sports cat fiited. Nice all round system and quality material and build. BTW I have a 225.


Cheers rocketman - sounds like just what I'm after. I assume that's a resonated?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I find my Blueflame non-res too quite really.

Josh


----------



## rocketman (Jan 24, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> rocketman said:
> 
> 
> > I find my Milltek has a nice but subtle tone on tickover, good growl on acceleration without being boy racer and very quiet when sitting on A roads/motorway. Also have sports cat fiited. Nice all round system and quality material and build. BTW I have a 225.
> ...


Aye, resonated cat back system and Miltek sports cats. Also BMC CDA carbon airbox which improves the acoustic experience a wee bit too


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love my Blueflame. slight raspy note. zero drone. lovely music at 3.5K to 5.5k rpm. but, if you want to mimic the nis/hon/toy/mitzu fart-can  noise, try any of the others.

cheers


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm running the pipewerx system at the moment and I have to say it sounds fantastic.the bloody thing won't stop moving about but it looks and sounds the nuts


----------

